# 97altima has chugging rough idle



## aqwer (Jan 17, 2006)

this vehicle's idle has gradually gone from an intermittent cough to a rythmic chugging.check engine light is on.obdII codes are,cyl#4 misfire & knock sensor malfunction.distributor is fine.rotor,cap,wires,plugs,fuel filter are new. fuel efficiency is very bad,though runs fine above idle.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

I hate to be the first to tell you, but it is well known in the Altima world that the intake manifold developes a leak around cylinder #4. Ask gfriedman.

There seemed to be a few folks that were able to get it fixed under the engine warranty. Good luck.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

You need a new intake manifold gasket my friend. You are past the warranty of 8yrs on a 97. Bad news is it costs $500-800 in the shop or you can do it yourself for $20 and loads of aggravation. Read around, there's tons of info on this. If you have specific questions let me know.

Good Luck
Gene


----------



## chi2jjk (Feb 9, 2006)

*Similar problem*



gfriedman said:


> You need a new intake manifold gasket my friend. You are past the warranty of 8yrs on a 97. Bad news is it costs $500-800 in the shop or you can do it yourself for $20 and loads of aggravation. Read around, there's tons of info on this. If you have specific questions let me know.
> 
> Good Luck
> Gene



I too have a 97 Altima and the idle seems like it is limping around 525 to 550 rpm, OBD-II says Cyl 4 misfire, and System Lean. Do those symptoms agree with the leak described?

I am not really pleased to hear this since I also need struts, and have an oil leak from above the oil filter somewhere (suspect the oil pressure sending unit.) The car isn't worth very much (no mods) but it's still cheaper to repair than replace with something in an unknown condition.

Kind of wordy, but responses/comments appreciated.
:cheers:


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

^ Yeap, you could be looking at the same ordeal. The oil leak is most likely a bad front crankshaft oil seal. It is a very common problem on our engines.


----------



## chi2jjk (Feb 9, 2006)

jserrano said:



> ^ Yeap, you could be looking at the same ordeal. The oil leak is most likely a bad front crankshaft oil seal. It is a very common problem on our engines.


Thanks. We'll take a look at that oil seal. Any other common problems to be on the look out for?

Appreciatively yours,
- Me


----------



## chi2jjk (Feb 9, 2006)

gfriedman,

What's your take on the oil leak? (on top of all my other questions 

-Jeff


----------

